# anenome placement?



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just picked up an anenome. not sure on the kind since it wasn't labled but im pretty sure its not a lbt. my question is where should i place it in my tank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It doesn't matter. It will move around until it finds a spot it likes.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's your lighting? If it's insufficient, the nem will slowly starve and die...


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lighting is good. he's placed himself right under my output. seems to be happy as of right now. playing with the clown!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Start it in a location that is high and away from corals. This will give it the most light, and will reduce the chance it will sting your corals. It will likely move itself to a more preferred place though. You don't quite get the last say in where it ends up.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Did it attach itself to the wall?


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

It seems to have haha


----------

